# Pen Turning



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I want to get into pen turning and some other small things. What things would I need to start turning the pens, besides the lathe of course?
Nick


----------



## bass-akward (Dec 28, 2008)

Nick,
I just started on Christmas Eve, myself. You'll need a mandrel, 7mm bushings, blank trimming/squaring tool, super glue, a drill press, a couple basic chisels, and some slimline kits. You also need sandpaper to 600, and polish. The slimline are the cheapest, and easiest to make, so you should start off with them. They have pen assembly presses, but you can use stout quick clamps, or a drill press to start off. You also need some wood blanks, but you can make your own from scrap on hand - 1/2" x 1/2" x 5 1/2" per pen.
I think that's about it. Penn Stste Industries has quality stuff at good prices, and they have a free video to show how it's all done.
Have fun,
Sef


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Almost all pen kits use a metric drill bit so you will need to make sure that you have the correct bit for each kit that you decide to do. Personally i use a quick clamp for final assembly of the pen and skip on the assembly press. Bass akward pretty much summed up what all you would need but on the sand paper i would go with a product called micro mesh. It goes up to 12,000 grit and does a fantastic job on getting the surface smooth and ready for the final finish.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Everything they said, and Penn State IMO is the best place to get everything you need. They have the best selection of anyone I have found. http://www.pennstateind.com


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it.
Nick


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

*What little i know......*

I have found a lot of good sites so far. There are a lot of videos on you tube on how to. good luck and remember if at first you dont succeed try try again...... then read the directions.:laughing:

http://www.woodcraft.com/default.aspx
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/catalog?Args=
http://www.rockler.com/index.cfm
http://www.woodpenpro.com/index.html
http://woodnwhimsies.com/


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Be careful with the sanding part. Anything past 600 is overkill in my opinion and depending on your plan for a finish, sanding too much won't allow some stains to get into certain types of wood and you will end up with blotches or streaks.


----------



## batman562 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, batman562 here. take a look at arizona sillhoette they have some great 'eye candy". The burls they have are all stablized and colored. Then you have done your pens, you can get into bottle stoppers and turned boxes. Look at Richrad Raffan books and videos. He is a very good at what he does. You don't need stain! The wood you should use will have it's own beauty. Look into CA and BLO. That is a permanent finish that when done right, will last for ever! I have pens I have used for 5 years, and they look new. Good luck with your turning!


----------



## batman562 (Jan 26, 2009)

About laths I looked at PSI. They have the Turncrafter Pro. It is a 2/4 HP 10" over the ways, 14" between centers, 2' quill travel all cast iron. The manual speed is only $190.00, that is a good price, and a lathe you can grow into. With it you can make many large items that you woudn't try now. Don't be like me and buy a small cheap lathe and then buy another one in a year or too. get a good one first. It will pay for itself in a year or too.


----------



## thewoodchuck (Jan 28, 2009)

*pen turning*

Woodturningz.com has the best prices. They sell the same stuff as Penn industries, except cheaper.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Penn state is great. If you need more info go to www.youtube.com and type in pen turning. Lots of good videos to watch.

Donny


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> sanding too much won't allow some stains to get into certain types of wood


What is this staining thing you are talking about! On pens?! 

I sand to 400 and then use the micro polish which is supposed to be like going to to 2000.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

these guys have great sales on pen kits, balnks ect. sign up for thier sales email. same kits you get from penn state.....
http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kits.aspx


----------

